
Reddit’s top user (GallowBoob) says he’s ‘done’ after being outed - ProAm
https://www.dailydot.com/debug/reddit-moderators-quit
======
diogenescynic
Good riddance. The power mods are ruining reddit with their gate keeping and
censorship. It’s been this way for years.

Also, seems like Gallowboob didn’t hide their real identity... just google it
and there are articles about them with their real name since 2016.

------
4cao
> The users says they hoped to, “shed a little bit of light on just how
> monopolised Reddit has become.”

Seems this is just the latest development in some longer-running controversy
regarding the (1) "monopolization" [1] and (2) commercialization of Reddit. In
particular, the moderator in question was apparently being compensated for
posting commercial material in the past [2] [3].

I rarely use Reddit, not sure what to make of it. Perhaps someone else will
post a better summary what this is all about.

1\.
[https://preview.redd.it/2n36b7nxi4n41.png?width=455&format=p...](https://preview.redd.it/2n36b7nxi4n41.png?width=455&format=png&auto=webp&s=9704dbc8ce1800ed56be5f100c6cb4d7563a1a84)
("92 of top 500 subreddits are controlled by just 4 people")

2\.
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/fernandoalfonso/2016/06/01/cash...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/fernandoalfonso/2016/06/01/cashing-
in-karma-how-a-former-landscape-architect-turned-his-reddit-fame-into-a-
career/)

3\. [https://www.metaflix.com/movie-news/2019/2/4/king-of-
reddit-...](https://www.metaflix.com/movie-news/2019/2/4/king-of-reddit-karma-
gallowboob-accused-of-shilling-for-netflix)

------
m0llusk
It seems strange that this person goes way out of their way to be moderator
for many busy internet forums and then complains that internet forums are icky
and gross. The issues are real, but focusing on a small number of forums with
direct interest might help to avoid overload and trauma.

------
ponsin
Mods of Reddit made Reddit to what it is. When the first Mod of iama claimed
that sub the sub was empty. The fact that many top subs have the same mod
means that the mod knows how to run a sub that interests users. I have no
problem with that. The only issue is that once a sub starts to get worse it is
hard for users to unite and make a new sub. That is thanks to tools such as
automod that allow them to ban users based on key words. The solution is
simple, just keep a log of whatever the mods do. Everytime they removed a post
or ban a user that information goes into the log. That way if there is a
moment going on it will be harder for mods to squash it

~~~
blntechie
Concentration of few mods controlling many popular subreddits is that there
were numerous cases of people getting banned across many subreddits these mods
control for some minor rule violation or criticism of mods in one subreddit.

------
duxup
Hasn't he said this before?

